# Ofra Harnoy



## Albert7

One of those stars who was popular back in the 1990s then left to care for her mother and family and now is coming back.

Any other fans?


----------



## Itullian

I have her Vivaldi cello concertos and love them.


----------



## Albert7

Nice I will check them out. Sadly iTunes doesn't have too much stuff of hers.


----------



## Triplets

I have her Schloemo and a disc of Vivaldi.
I am going to tell Sol that you are cheating on her. How could you!


----------



## Albert7

Triplets said:


> I have her Schloemo and a disc of Vivaldi.
> I am going to tell Sol that you are cheating on her. How could you!


Awwww... shhhhhhhhhhhhhh... got to keep this on the down low.

Actually our public library is awful. Only one Harnoy CD . And ebay has a few which is a good starting point.


----------

